# Looking for Gamers on Okinawa? Come join the Tabletop Warriors Gaming Association, the longest running game club on Okinawa.



## Robert Perry (Jun 1, 2017)

Come and join the longest running tabletop gaming club on Okinawa. 
Whether your interested in Miniature Wargames, Role Playing Games, Collectable Card Games, Board Games, or any other kind of gaming , or just want to meet others with similar interest. We welcome players of every level and interest. Our club has chapters on nearly every base on Okinawa. 
Check out our Facebook page for messages and meetup scheduling.
Like us on Facebook at: https://www.facebook.com/groups/208152255886597/

Please see below for our gamers update covering many gaming options on Okinawa. 


TTWGA Gamers Update:
Hello gamers,
Lots going on within the club and gaming spectrum here in Okinawa, so I will try to cover everything I am aware of. Please see below for each group individual advertisements.
* * * 
If anyone has other games or events they wish to advertise let me know and I will post it to the next TTWGA Gamers Update.
We now have gaming that covers the entire weekend, Friday through Sunday, and even some during the week at select venues. Our venues range from Futema, Kadena, Torri, and all the way up to Hanson. Plus, many other venues in between. So, there are lots of choices and gaming available for everyone.
-
See below for our ads for each event:
* Foster Comic Con: I know it’s a long way off but this is the biggest event of the coming year. Next event to be held in October 2017. If you are here then please come out and join us and help at our event. 
We need players to run demos of everything from Warhammer 40K, Age of Sigmar, Star Wars, War Machine, or even Battletech, as well as any number of other games. This is the time for you to find those players you have been looking for, for that new game you have always wanted to play in mass. Also, it’s a great time to come out and play a game with those you already play with and show off to the public what the hobby looks like. Volunteers are a must for events like this, and it’s a lot of fun too. 
We will have a large area with at least 4-10 separate gaming areas. Current games that will be offered will vary (provided participation of players) but will include at a minimum, Warhammer 40K, Zombicide, and many board games, and maybe even a few RPG’s. GM’s and player participation will decide. I want to have more than just these two or three games to offer, but that all depends on you. We will have a mass display area where you can show off your models as well as make it available for photos. We will have a message board for anyone to advertise games on fliers as well as a video monitor playing a variety of videos for the con participants. 
Our location should be just inside the door again, so we will be the first booth anyone will see once they arrive. This is a great opportunity to get the word out for your games as well as any group you want to advertise for. So, come on out and support the hobby. If interested please let me know or visit our FB Page TTWGA at the Foster Comic Con athttps://www.facebook.com/groups/1868641276696341/
-
* Shadowrun: Come join the runners of the 5th world, as they pit technology against magic and do battle against the corporates and their underlings. All would be Chummers check for postings on the TTWGA message board. Current game runs on Mondays at the Kadena USO, but this can change based on majority player preference. Come check us out.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1807620512892954/
-
* D&D 5E: There are several groups for this popular game, though many are full. Meeting locations range from Checkpoint Gaming, Futema USO, Kadena USO, and Camp Hanson. I am sure there are many others based out of dorms and homes so look around. Games are played on different days but can most often be found on Fridays through Sundays. Please check out our TTWGA message board as well as other club message boards for more detail on available games.
-
* Kadena USO: 
Friday Open Gaming at Kadena USO: 
Come join us at the Kadena USO every Friday for open gaming. Gaming begins after 1800. 
Current game is D&D but others are offered all the time. Come join our heroes as they journey through the Desert of Desolation in search of a way to lift a great curse. New players of all experience levels welcome.
Games that are available for play based on group preferences are Savage Worlds, Dragon AGE, D&D5E, Pathfinder, Deadlands, Shadowrun, Star Wars, Heroes, GURPS, Zombiecide, and many different board and card games. Due to the adjustment of hours for the USO our meeting times have been altered. Due to this we will either be starting at the Kadena USO and moving to another venue such as Checkpoint, or we will just meet at the alternate venue. Please check the following message board for updates to this. https://www.facebook.com/groups/1807620512892954/ 
If this is something you might be interested in joining in on come on out to our Friday game. Hope to see you there.
-
* Futema USO: 
We are looking to start another RPG at the Futema USO, either on Saturday or Sundays. Current game offered will be a Super Powered game where the players will be villains. It is sure to be a great time. Other games are sure to follow, to include probably D&D as well as, Miniature Wargames to include Warhammer 40K, Age of Sigmar, Battletech, Zombiecide, and many others that players wish to bring out. Both GM’s and players are wanted for these upcoming games. Check out the TTWGA message board for more information on who will attend these upcoming games. If you are hopping to run a game or event please let us know and we will do our best to get you players. Hope to see you there.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/208152255886597/
-
* Camp Hanson:
Hanson has had several games going off and on for a while now. The most recent was a D&D or Pathfinder game, though I don't know the status. However, if you have a game you are playing or are looking to play in a game at Hanson, let me know and I will post it on the next Update. Check out the Hanson Tabletop FB page for more information on this group and its gaming progress. Or if you would like to get involved in this growing community and game check them out.
-
* Checkpoint Games has had a lot of games going on in the short time they have been open. Several other groups, as well as many of our group meet, there for a wide variety of tabletop games. If I can get a schedule of games played or will be played at this venue I will post it with the next Update. For now, check out their FB page as well as our other pages for all the various events going on. Current games I know of are at least two D&D5E games, as well as a WH40K Shadow War campaign, many MTG tournaments, and several other events. If you are interested in running your own game or looking for a location to play any game, this is a good place to start. Check out their FB page below
-
Hope to see you there.
-
See below for our ads for all our locations:
1) Kadena AFB 
Come on out to our Friday Open RPG night at the Kadena USO starting at 1700.
Several different games offered for play. Majority decides.
Hope to see you all there.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/208152255886597/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1807620512892954/
-
2) Kadena AFB
For those that are E-4 and below come out to the Coffee Bean and meet with other gamers for a variety of games. Check out Doc Flows FB page for coordination on all gaming. 
Hope to see you all there.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/714289825278087/
-
3) Futema NAS 
TTWGA Saturday Games Day Update, Futema USO: I hope everyone can make it to our normal Saturday/Sunday Games Day. Lots going on to include 40k, RPGs, maybe some board games and other stuff.
Saturday tabletop miniatures games dominate the Saturday gaming. But many other kinds of games also happen. Though attendance to this event weekend has shifted to other locations, or has suffered several to PCS, I am hoping to renew attendance and gaming at this venue. Check it out and hope to see you there
Hope to see you there.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/208152255886597/
-
4) Checkpoint Gaming
A new location has opened in the Koza Plaza. Lots of space for gaming and groups to meet. Check them out.
https://www.facebook.com/checkpointgamingstore/
-
5) Torri Station 
Come out to a large area ready and set for a variety of gaming. 40k, Battletech, War Machine, AOS, X-Wing, and many others. 
Check out the AP2 Facebook page for coordination and scheduling if games and events. 
Hope to see you all there.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ap2gaming/
-
6) Camp Foster 
We are looking to begin another club chapter on Camp Foster, and are looking for both GM’s and players to step up and join in the fun for both RPG and Miniature War Games. I know there are a ton of players on Foster and the only thing lacking is a common place to meet and have fun gaming. The Foster USO holds great promise but the hours and available space is in question. If gaming on Foster interests you and you would like to come out and meet with other gamers please let me know and I will do what I can to find you players.
Hope to see you there.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/208152255886597/
-
7) Camp Hanson 
If you're a gamer in the Hanson area, no need to travel far to find other gamers. Come out to the Hanson USO and throw dice, meet other gamers, and have fun. Please see the below link for game events, schedule, and to other gamers. 
A group of D&D 5e looks to be forming or looking for members. If you are interested in D&D 5e and can make it out to Hanson check them out. Visit the Hanson Tabletop message board. 
Hope to see you there. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/178072535904899/
-
8) Camp Foster Comic Con: 
Next event October 2017. If interested visit our message board athttps://www.facebook.com/groups/1868641276696341/


----------

